# Mileages and Highest Mileage



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Just wondering what's the current mileage on your MK2's.

Mine is coming up to 54k and from what I can see its pretty high compared to other 3.2's

Over to you...


----------



## Bonustrack1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Just picked my 3.2 up last Wednesday and it has 16500 on he clock!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Bonustrack1 said:


> Just picked my 3.2 up last Wednesday and it has 16500 on he clock!


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

54k is about average mileage for a 2007 car I'd say.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

TootRS said:


> 54k is about average mileage for a 2007 car I'd say.


Hi mate, I agree it seems like there are a lot 3.2's out there but aren't being driven and therefore quite low milers.

How's the RS+ treating you?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

520 miles.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

igotone said:


> 520 miles.


cheeky.. :lol:


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

ajayp said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > 520 miles.
> ...


 :lol:

52K, 48k of them done by a lady in here late 50's :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

My 2010 has 3k on the clock


----------



## scottleonard101 (Oct 23, 2011)

88.5k on my 2.0 TFSI, still drives like new.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> My 2010 has 3k on the clock


Audi should snatch it back off you! :lol:


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

Bought brand new. July 2012 car with about 3000 miles on it now. 

Squeeks a bit in the cold weather which my previous 2.0t 2007 TTR never did. :?

MPG is great and running costs are seemingly circa £500 a year less for tax, insurance and fuel which is also nice.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

igotone said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > My 2010 has 3k on the clock
> ...


Haha, got it last year when it had just 400 miles on the clock as it was a showroom model, then it went straight for the mods which took a little time to do with some body part re-sprays etc and by the time i got to start driving it was winter! lol


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

ajayp said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> > 54k is about average mileage for a 2007 car I'd say.
> ...


Very well thank you ajay, and I think I am returning the favour just a little too nicely 

It's an awesome car


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


LOL. OK then - you can keep it.


----------



## cpuckers (Oct 21, 2012)

My 3.2 has just passed 70000, drives great and no issues, fingers crossed. I drive from south coast to scotland once a month so that pushes millage up quick. The drives worth it as its no longer a chore.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

cpuckers said:


> My 3.2 has just passed 70000, drives great and no issues, fingers crossed. I drive from south coast to scotland once a month so that pushes millage up quick. The drives worth it as its no longer a chore.


That's more like it -  an yes it's never a chore driving 8)


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

2008 2.0TFSi bought in Dec with 22k on it. I commute 40m a day each way so the miles are racking up !


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Whose got a MKII with the most mileage on it?


----------



## Miker1001 (Jan 29, 2013)

Picking my 2007 3.2 up this Friday has 30k on the clock.

Can not wait!!!!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Miker1001 said:


> Picking my 2007 3.2 up this Friday has 30k on the clock.
> 
> Can not wait!!!!


Hi Miker1001, welcome and good choice.

You should know that upon buying a TT picture are mandatory!!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Patrizio72 said:


> Whose got a MKII with the most mileage on it?


So far the highest is by "scottleonard101" @ 88.5K miles


----------



## Miker1001 (Jan 29, 2013)

Miker1001 said:


> Picking my 2007 3.2 up this Friday has 30k on the clock.
> 
> Can not wait!!!!


Thanks, I have to say this Forum has been a great resource in the build up to my purchase.

Bought the car on Sunday from Bexley Audi and its having a few bits and pieces done to it this week so Ill be sure to get some pictures on here over the weekend. To say I'm getting impatient is an understatement!


----------



## relic222 (Aug 24, 2012)

My TTS has 59k on the clock, bought it at 51k 5 months ago, the miles are racking up but I love every one of them!


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

6k miles on mine  (from June 2012)


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

17,700 on my 60 plate RS


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

7 months old and 4,500 miles on the clock, approx. 800 UK miles (trip to Carlisle) which leaves 3,700 "Guernsey" miles - which equates to about 180 laps of the Island!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

6500 on my 11 plate RS.


----------



## PTP400 (Oct 1, 2012)

21000 on my 2009 TTS. Had it 3 months now and had 18000 when I bought it.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

My 3.2 has 34k. (58 reg)


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

65k one mine, now adding 17-18k every year. Started in 2010 @ 23k.


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Dec 2010 60 plate, bought April '11 with 36 miles... 9500k now.


----------



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

32k on my 2008 TTS bought with 28.5k on in November 2012, starting to rack up some miles so attempting to move out from my parents and closer to work, save the car buy a house


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

62 plate bought in November with 100 miles

Now got 3500 miles

So I see everyone has really low milage so when is everyone driving there cars?


----------



## mark306 (Jun 13, 2010)

I bought my 2.0TFSi in November 2010 and I've just gone over 34k... That's quite high I guess


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

ajayp said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Whose got a MKII with the most mileage on it?
> ...


That's some good going, was it petrol or diesel?


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

20,500 on mine 2007 Roadster bought it 3 years ago at 12,000 miles


----------



## ozzy (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had my TTS since new (Sep '10) and it ticked over 45,000 on my back to Essex from Leicester last night!


----------



## daveye-150 (Sep 16, 2011)

67k miles on my 2.0 tfsi 2007. Bought it on 47k in 2011 so put a few miles on it, still drives like new!!!


----------



## scottleonard101 (Oct 23, 2011)

Patrizio72 said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Patrizio72 said:
> ...


Petrol, 2.0 TFSI

so whats the prize for the highest mileage?


----------



## HarveyGB (May 4, 2012)

18500 miles / 3.2 / 2008 model


----------



## bluenosewrx (May 19, 2012)

58 plate TTS on 89k as of last week


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a July 12 roadster 2600 miles on clock, bought end Oct as a demo with only 29 miles, love it.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

78600miles/2.0T/2008


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

scottleonard101 said:


> so whats the prize for the highest mileage?


 :lol:


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

My TT RS (59 plate) has nearly 57k miles on it. Only 4k are mine, I bought it high mileage and have yet to see another one on sale for less since!


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

My recently acquired Mk2 TT 3.2 has 28k on the clock .... 58 plate.


----------



## audiboy73 (Feb 28, 2011)

My Sept 2010 has 14k on it. Its not seen winter weather much. An occasional run out when dryish as has no winter tyres on. The Mazda 6 diesel I'm running over winter just isn't the same


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Can't believe the number of 3.2's with seriously low mileages...


----------



## RogerB (Dec 16, 2012)

ajayp said:


> Can't believe the number of 3.2's with seriously low mileages...


May have something to do with the price of petrol methinks! :lol:


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

RogerB said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe the number of 3.2's with seriously low mileages...
> ...


Don't think so, depends how you drive , I didn't get much difference in mpg between my V6 and TTS and if you are that bothered get an oil burner


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

markuk said:


> RogerB said:
> 
> 
> > ajayp said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

ajayp said:


> Just wondering what's the current mileage on your MK2's.
> 
> Mine is coming up to 54k and from what I can see its pretty high compared to other 3.2's
> 
> Over to you...


Done 18,000 miles in six years so not a lot.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

ajayp said:


> Can't believe the number of 3.2's with seriously low mileages...


Mine's a summer car.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

RogerB said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe the number of 3.2's with seriously low mileages...
> ...


Have a V6 TTR and an S3. Only 10% difference in MPG so not material to my mind.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

TTRTWO said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Can't believe the number of 3.2's with seriously low mileages...
> ...


Mines a daily driver so miles go on every day. 
Impressed Yours at 18000 miles in 6 years..


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Ive seen some for sale that have over 100k on the clock
The question is - the people who own the high mileage ones have you had any issues?


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

5 year old 23,000 miles from new, one owner and just had its cambelt and waterpump replaced. :?


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

wlondoner said:


> Ive seen some for sale that have over 100k on the clock
> The question is - the people who own the high mileage ones have you had any issues?


no issues on mine .. I had a service to be done at 115000kms (71450miles)think it was the timing belt etc but don't have the cash for that right now
so im at about 126000kms (78292miles) right now 7000miles over service


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

electech said:


> 5 year old 23,000 miles from new, one owner and just had its cambelt and waterpump replaced. :?


Why the :? face?


----------



## electech (Oct 20, 2006)

ajayp said:


> electech said:
> 
> 
> > 5 year old 23,000 miles from new, one owner and just had its cambelt and waterpump replaced. :?
> ...


The face was for "Why did I have to change the Cambelt and Waterpump when the car had so little miles on the clock".

The belt and pump that came off were like new, so why do Audi say that it needs replacing every 5 years, the belt on my Focus only needs changing at 100,000 miles.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

July 11, 18K, purchased at 14K in Oct.

Previous TT was at 18K when sold at 4 years old.


----------



## CADF (May 15, 2012)

Had my TTS 13 months and have put 22,000 mls on it; it replaced a 2.0 TFSI DSG which I had for 4 yrs and about 95,000 mls. Before you ask, the DSG was fautless throughout.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

electech said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > electech said:
> ...


It's not always about the mileage, things perish with time and it's safer to replace something that's a stressed part rather than waiting for something badly to fail. If the cambelt fails it's a new engine, so in the grand scheme of things £300-400 is very minor. The older the car gets the more maintenance is needed, that's why their cheap to buy and expensive to keep running. I've had my 2008 2.0tfsi since new, going in for the big service next week and all in all this month I will be spending around £800 on her. Don't regret it one bit, had some serious fun in that car  Coming up 66K miles.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

TT-REX said:


> no issues on mine .. I had a service to be done at 115000kms (71450miles)think it was the timing belt etc but don't have the cash for that right now
> so im at about 126000kms (78292miles) right now 7000miles over service


 :roll: Please at least get an oil change done. Did you not read that topic some time ago where a complete engine rebuild was required because of sludge build up in the engine, blocking the oil sieve in front of the oil pump?


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

There is a DSG automatic 2007 reg with 177,000 miles on autotrader at the mo!


----------



## Renegade79 (Feb 26, 2010)

78k miles on my 2.0tfsi and still feels like new! I'll definitely buy another one!!!


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Interesting one this. Us V6 owners accept that higher car tax has had an impact on used values but our cars have chains and not belts so there is some saving eventually from having a V6!


----------



## GreyhoundTT (Nov 30, 2012)

Just coming up to 50k on my 56 plate 3.2 DSG. Only had it a couple of months but drives like new.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

TT-RS Roadster ordered and delivered in 09...48k on clock...is the highest TT-RS am sure...not a fan of garage queens anymore...not for an Audi anyway.

Have done all that Garage queen stuff...bit dull...watching money collecting dust...!

Start 2013 trackday season tomorrow at Brands Hatch Indy circuit as usual - hate the track but I need to improve my driving skills so that is my excuse...I use it as it is meant to be used...only an Audi after all...


----------



## York_TT (May 6, 2013)

All these low mileages!! My 2007 2.0T has 118k on the clock and drived very well indeed. I have had a few high mileage Audi's and none have had any serious issues (touch wood)


----------



## b davenport (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a 2008 tfsi just covered 26,000 miles,great car, some to be replaced with a amplified model in September.


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

The MK1 had around 140 000 km when I sold it after 7 years, the MK2 (TTRS) has slightly more than 10 000 km at the moment


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

mines coming up to 50,000 km now,which means I might have down 5000 km without any problems


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I have 81k on my 02 plate 225 Roadster.

Doesn't miss a beat


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just touched 15k on my 58 plate 2.0l roadster.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Templar said:


> Just touched 15k on my 58 plate 2.0l roadster.


Blimey and I thought I wasn't doing much mileage!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Just touched 15k on my 58 plate 2.0l roadster.
> ...


It had just under 8k when I purchased it in April last year. Almost had 07 3.2 roadster with BBS wheel s, mag ride ect with around 35k on but this came up at the last minute. Seemed like the wise choice long term. Sure there'll be others on here who'll disagree though.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

57K on mine used everyday what's the point otherwise

Sent from my iPhone using Magic


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Just turned to 29k on our 57 plate v6 roadster


----------



## Kevybtt (May 22, 2013)

66k, drives like new


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

80300 miles on mine Drives like new!
Haven't done the cambelt yet lol finger crossed


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

2008 V6 39500mls


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Will clock 186k by the end of the week..  
Steve


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Will clock 186k by the end of the week..
> Steve


Fook me Steve, that's a tidy mileage. What do you do in a week ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Templar said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Will clock 186k by the end of the week..
> ...


About 1000 miles a week.
Steve


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Reached 15k yesterday on my 08 plate.


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

22k on my 2011. use it daily.


----------



## tim_s (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm about to pass through 61k on my 58 TTS.

I've put on 9k since I bought it in February... I'm driving it daily, but the majority of the mileage I've put on it has been social driving.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Took this during the week, I realise its the worst photo ever taken but I only had a narrow window of opportunity!



07 2.0T Roadster


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Lyons said:


> Took this during the week, I realise its the worst photo ever taken but I only had a narrow window of opportunity!
> 
> 
> 
> 07 2.0T Roadster


 [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Great photo.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Thought I'd update this thread of mine....

Coming up to 64k on my baby.....


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

33k on my 08 TTS


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

25k miles on my 60 plate TT RS now.


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

87.5k TT Coupe 2.0t 2007


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Got a 2008 TTR

Just hit 24k 8)


----------



## newStu (Oct 8, 2013)

2007 v6, 43k miles when I bought it in October. Drives like new (I assume, having never actually driven a new one)


----------



## MattBearman (Nov 2, 2013)

About 1200 on mine


----------



## Darren3005 (Sep 7, 2013)

I've got a 2007 TFSI with err 103,000 on the clock, I also have a folder bulging with work done and service history, so I 'm quite confident it will go on quite a bit longer.


----------



## GStatus (Jan 12, 2013)

64k on mine, bought it at 60 in september. i need to slow down! :-|


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

59 reg with 44k... Will be sold at 58k and replaced with a Suzuka grey RS with buckets! That's the plan anyway.


----------



## TT20TDI (Oct 12, 2013)

31k on her 2010 - 19k on mine 2012


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

42k on a 2008, bought with 38k in may this year

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Just hit 40000 on a 2008 bought in march


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Just under 17k on my 58 plate 2.0 TFSI TTR S-Tronic.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

33K on an 07 V6


----------



## oxyjon (Apr 5, 2010)

2500 after 2 months on a 63 plate....


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Jan 1, 2011)

60k on my 2008 Tfsi. Had it for two and a half years, had to replace both window regulators and developed an annoying knocking from the back when going over bumps. Traded her in for a new Tfsi Black Edition which arrives in 3 weeks. Hopefully it will have 0 miles but new cars never do! Where do the miles come from? Rolling off the production line to the dealers can't be that far can it? Last new car I bought had 8 miles on the clock. Must be a hell of a drive to the transporter.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

190.000 miles on my 54 plate now.
Steve


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Jan 1, 2011)

My unregistered TT is sat at the dealers with 16 miles on the clock. Where have they been in it?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

12,000 57 plate V6 8)


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

2,000 miles came up on my journey to Dunstable on my 13 reg 1.8. The sound of the engine past 3,500 revs is addictive isn't it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> 7 months old and 4,500 miles on the clock, approx. 800 UK miles (trip to Carlisle) which leaves 3,700 "Guernsey" miles - which equates to about 180 laps of the Island!! :lol: :wink:


But I thought you got yours in July 2012?

EDIT
Just ignore this - I missed the date of the post Doh!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## thepav (Feb 16, 2013)

12000 miles on my 7 month old 1.8. Mine did actually come with zero miles on the clock.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Jan 1, 2011)

Went to have a look at my unregistered TT at the dealers that I'm picking up in a few weeks and it had 16 miles on the clock. Would have preferred maybe 3 or 4 so just wonder how it's racked up the 16.


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

Vitalstatistix said:


> Went to have a look at my unregistered TT at the dealers that I'm picking up in a few weeks and it had 16 miles on the clock. Would have preferred maybe 3 or 4 so just wonder how it's racked up the 16.


I'm sure that the grease monkeys have only thrashed it a little! Probably just a couple of Launch Control starts and a test to see if 7000rpm sounds good on a new car LOL

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Jan 1, 2011)

Great! Save me running it in then :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Vitalstatistix said:


> Went to have a look at my unregistered TT at the dealers that I'm picking up in a few weeks and it had 16 miles on the clock. Would have preferred maybe 3 or 4 so just wonder how it's racked up the 16.


Hi, I wouldn't worry about it, they could have probably reset the mileage to zero if they had wanted to.
Hoggy.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Vitalstatistix said:
> 
> 
> > Went to have a look at my unregistered TT at the dealers that I'm picking up in a few weeks and it had 16 miles on the clock. Would have preferred maybe 3 or 4 so just wonder how it's racked up the 16.
> ...


Not sure what's worse really. .electronic or mechanical speedo's


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Thought I'd update an old thread of mine.

Just hit 67k this week!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a 2007 2.0TFSI S-Tronic owned from new. Just hit 202,000km (126,250 miles)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> 190.000 miles on my 54 plate now.
> Steve


all original parts steve ?  haa


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

thepav said:


> 12000 miles on my 7 month old 1.8. Mine did actually come with zero miles on the clock.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Must have been picked up and carried everywhere :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nathanho123 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > 190.000 miles on my 54 plate now.
> ...


199k now and just like the day she rolled off the production line.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha, who you trying to kid Steve :wink:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Templar said:


> Haha, who you trying to kid Steve :wink:


It's true, 199k
Steve


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Haha, who you trying to kid Steve :wink:
> ...


You know that's not what I was referring to... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Great to see high mileage cars still going strong.

I love that Audi have a good reputation and people arnt put off by cars from them with higher mileage.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wlondoner said:


> Great to see high mileage cars still going strong.
> 
> I love that Audi have a good reputation and people arnt put off by cars from them with higher mileage.


It's all about TLC and keeping on top of the jobs.
Steve


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Well mine has hit 10 years old and has only done 25,000 miles. Apologies.


----------



## technik21 (Mar 6, 2016)

Ok, not an Audi TT granted, but still under the VAG group. Can I mention my other car a 2007 SEAT Leon FR? 
It has covered 217,000 miles from new. Great workhorse, and still going strong!

So the engines are great if looked after.  
Not sure if the 174bhp TDi engine ever sat in an Audi TT though...

My 2013 TTS has a much more modest 14,000 on the clock.


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

My 09 Just rolled over 49,000 Miles.


----------



## Litimag (Dec 21, 2016)

45k on my 2008 TTS, feels tight as a drum still.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

2013 tdi just passed perfect MOT at 63k


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

23k on my '59 plate TT (pictured).
Only 161k on my 1990 (H reg) mk 2 GTi. Doesn't go out much any more.


----------

